# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Hovering between asleep and awake method

## Renii

This method is something I found out by accident. So, when I was in the hospital, I got sleep paralysis, and I got it because I accidentally messed up my sleep schedule in such a way that it allowed me to consciously fall asleep. At 9pm, I could barely stay awake but in hospital, we couldn't go to bed until 11pm, so I kinda hovered between the sleep and awake state in the living room. When I went to bed for real, I immediately entered sleep paralysis. So well, this is what I did: 

    1. At 9pm, try to fall asleep but keep waking myself up, either by my own means or with an alarm.
    2. Go to bed at 11pm.
    3. Enter sleep paralysis and lucid dream?

That day I had also taken a nap so I was already in REM when I went to bed at night. So I guess taking a nap makes you enter REM more easily at night, since the body already got some sleep (I take naps around 4pm).

What do you guys think?

----------


## Summerlander

You stumbled upon what Michael Raduga calls the 'direct method' which is the hardest way to induce a lucid dream and only recommended for more experienced lucid dreamers as neophytes risk failure and frustration.

Here's an excerpt of the method as described by him in order to enter the phase state (lucid dreaming/out-of-body experiences):
_
'Direct techniques for entering into an out-of-body experience are used without prior sleep by performing specific actions while lying down with the eyes closed.

'The advantage of direct techniques is that, in theory, they can be performed at any moment. However, a large drawback exists in the length of time it takes to master the techniques. Only 50% of practitioners achieve success after making attempts over a period of 2 to 3 weeks. For some, an entire year may pass before results are realized. The difficulty in achieving results with direct techniques is not a problem of inaccessibility, but the natural psychological characteristics of the individual. Not everyone is able to clearly understand the specific nuances involved, which is why some will continually make mistakes.

'Many practitioners strive to master direct techniques right away because they appear to be the most convenient, straightforward, and concrete techniques. However, it is a grave mistake to begin attempting and mastering phase entrance from this level. In 90% of cases where novices begin their training with direct techniques, failure is guaranteed. Moreover, a vast amount of time, effort, and emotion will be wasted. As a result, complete disillusionment with the entire subject of phase experiences is possible.

'Direct techniques should only be practiced after mastery of the easiest indirect techniques or how to become conscious when dreaming. In any case, difficulties will not wear one down afterwards, as it will be exceedingly clear from one's own experience that the phase is not a figment of the imagination. Also, an advanced knowledge of indirect techniques will make it considerably easier to achieve direct entry into the phase.

'It is also worth always keeping in mind the average amount of time phasers spend on direct and indirect techniques to achieve results. For example, a novice expends an average of 5 minutes(5 attempts) on indirect techniques for each phase experience (averaging both successful and unsuccessful attempts), but 300 minutes(20 attempts) on direct techniques for each phase experience.

'Quality of the phase experience is not dependent upon the chosen entrance technique. Direct techniques do not necessarily provide a deeper, more lasting phase over indirect techniques. Direct techniques are better suited for some practitioners and not others, but this can only be said for a minority of the practicing population. Meanwhile, indirect techniques are accessible to absolutely everyone all of the time.

'The key to the successful use of direct techniques rests in achieving a free-floating state of consciousness. However, we will first examine a large variety of very useful aspects and factors that make direct entry into the phase much easier.

'WARNING! The practitioner should be almost indifferent as to whether or not anything happens. He should let go of control, desire, and the feeling that it's important – and then everything will work. If he lies down to perform a direct technique with intense desire to enter the phase right then and there and no matter what, then nothing will happen. There won't be any phase without a cool, indifferent attitude. If there is anxiety or expectation, nothing will happen. An advanced practitioner would not even attempt direct techniques if he felt excessive anxiety or desire regarding phase entrance. He only makes attempts when he's cool and collected.'_

I think you unwittingly accessed the free-floating state of mind or microsleep characterised by lapses in consciousness which is often experienced by narcoleptics. Your nap might have prepped you a little bit for this method, but enough time had passed since the nap to consider your induction 'direct'. 

The direct method is performed with no preliminary sleep and often perform in the evening or before bedtime against all the advice given to newbies and intermediate lucid dreamers. People who start the practice should definitely try in the morning after a good night sleep (around 6 hours), when REM is easier to achieve.

----------

